# Ralph Macchio Doppelganger



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 5, 2017)

OK, maybe I am showing my age here


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jul 6, 2017)

The song my brain has assigned to this photo is David Bowie singing "Dance Magic Dance." :-D

Great timing on the shot.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## limr (Jul 6, 2017)

Wax on, wax off...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 6, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> The song my brain has assigned to this photo is David Bowie singing "Dance Magic Dance." :-D
> 
> Great timing on the shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It wasn't great timing though...just luck in the shots.




limr said:


> Wax on, wax off...



Thanks for the laugh


----------

